# Strange Behavior--Worried :(



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela is one year old. She’s always been very friendly and also submissive with other dogs. Most of her contacts with other dogs are from a little dog park where we often go. She is always friendly and very eager to play and run endlessly. But there were three instances in last two months where she was aggressive towards other dogs and that worries me. 
1. The first time was when she stole a toy from another dog in the park, would not give it back and snapped at the dog. That dog was a dog that she always plays with and loves, almost like a younger sister.
2. Next time it happened a month ago; we were in the park she started to guard a tennis ball, anyway, a dog approached her – he was on a leash and she went crazy snapping at the dog-lots of growling sounds, no biting. I was horribly shaken. Since then we have gone to the park , but as soon as somebody start playing with a ball I leave with her, because I am scared of her reaction.
3. Last night: we had a visitor with a dog; for the first time ever. They came and his dog, gentle little Sheppard mix,same size as Stela, was not on the leash and walked straight into the house. We had Stela on the leash because I was a little apprehensive about the meeting, and I was not expecting the other dog to be without the leash. Stela was not happy to have this dog in the house and snapped again, pretty mildly, though. Then we had dinner, the dogs were under the table and… oh my….the battle!!! Growls, yelps, screams; I think Stela attacked the other dog. That lasted about 5 seconds, but my mood was completely destroyed. Was she guarding something-us maybe? Food, her house??? Possibly me; the other dog was sitting next to me on the floor where Stela usually sits. Maybe that whole thing was a recipe for a disaster; the visit with a dog??? I don’t know. After that they kind of stayed away form each other. Stela was also very nervous and shaken, growled a few times again.
It looks like all three instances stem from guarding problems. What can I do to prevent these things from happening again and what should I do if they happen-how to treat Stela-what should be the consequence, if any???

Sorry for such a long post, but I feel I had to explain. Hope that some of you will be patient enough to read through it and give me some useful advice.

I love this site and there are so many knowledgeable people here…waiting for your replies!

Thank you


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What is she like when you play ball with her in the garden? Does she surrender the ball to you?


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not so readily...I have been training her to do that by giving her a treat every time she surrenders the ball for me. Now I do it every third or fourth time...and she happily gives the ball to me, even when she does not get a treat.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think this is a difficult one to answer without seeing her interact with other dogs. Maybe you need to get a behaviourist in so that he can observe her behaviour. Wish I could help more. Sorry.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It sounds like she might have some guarding issues around other dogs but this is entirely natural and very common. She is just telling others to leave what she classes as hers. My dog does it sometimes, it's not a huge issue. I just avoid getting him into those types of situations if possible but he has even got crabby over a stick!! 
With the meeting the other dog in the house, it sounds like she was just protecting her home and most probably acted out a little more because she was on a lead. 
Personally if I am introducing a new dog to my own house and pack I ALWAYS make sure the dogs meet first of all on neutral ground and have a short walk together. This enables them to do their introductions without either one feeling defensive if territory, toys or their owners. I would try this next time. Make sure all her toys and chews are tidied away and when you return from your walk let both dogs into your back yard ( if you have one ) and then both into the house, no leads on either. It will just cause trouble.
Good luck.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Karen for your advice. I think it is a great idea that in the future, we meet outside , even if she knows the dog, both dogs on leashes and then walk in through the back yard and into the house. I think that the gradual introduction of another dog to "her" territory should help. I did hide all her toys when they came, especially her beloved balls!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When you say there was a big battle under the table - was there any blood? Any actual bites to cause harm?
Dogs have a whole range of behaviours to work out dominance before they actually commit to fighting in a way that might cause harm to themselves - and there can be noise involved.
I agree with Karen that most of the behaviour you describe sounds pretty normal (if not particularly nice!)
Definitely let them meet and play when you are out on a walk - preferrably where they can be off lead and you are actually walking with purpose... lots of dog scuffles in the park occur where owners are just standing around chatting. If you are walking your dog is mostly concerned with keeping with you - her pack number 1...
If she is protective of her ball - then limit her access to balls and when you play have guide lines... I would have two balls throw one and as she picks it up start throwing the other up and down and catching it, making excited noises - hopefully she'll fly back to you holding the first ball. Have a treat, if she likes those and ask her to sit and leave. If she drops the first ball immediately put your foot on it and chuck the second. Once she is committed to going after that one, pick up the first and repeat.
Make it fun and happy, if she won't release the ball walk away and end the game, completely ignore her.
Good luck and try not to worry too much - worrying doesn't make the situation better, just makes your dog anxious.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi-no there was no blood or biting. And you totally got me-I am definitely a worrier...and also being a first time dog owner I don't know so much but I am really trying to learn, understand and doing the best I can.... 
Just to report that last night I went to the park with Stela , she played beautifully with another dog and a ball came into play and Stela was fine  ...such a relief!!! 
BTW-what is the origin of your name? My best childhood friend's name was Marzenka -Czech name.
Thank you so much for all the tips!!!


----------

